# Any help?



## brummiepete (Jul 9, 2003)

Hi all,I have recently developed what I suspect to be IBS and so after many web searches, came across you lot!It seems that IBS is associated with anxiety in most people and appears to be a possible trigger after reading what many of you have written. Anyway, I am coming from the other direction in that I used to get bad panic attacks and have now moved on to the fun that is IBS....Well, all i wanted to say is that I have pretty much got my anxiety/panic attacks under control so it really is possible to beat them. I went through a stage where I couln't go to the cinema/supermarket or even sit through a lecture at uni without feeling like i was going to be sick ( I can definately identify with stuff like sitting near the exit so you are in range of a toilet to hurl in!) But now, I find I can really control the problem. It wasnt a quick fix tho- I just read loads of books on the subject and found that, after understanding more about why it was happening, I was able to learn techniques to control my anxiety.I understand that there are physical factors behind what most of us are going through, and I genuinely dont want to belittle those. But for myself, I found out that I was making myself worse (especially the nausea) by entering into a constant circle of worrying and stressing about it.I really dont mean to sound patronising with this, I just want to offer some hope by saying that I think I am emerging on the other side of anxiety attacks..Just the IBS to deal with now then.....PetePS. feel free to email me if I can be of any help at all!!


----------

